# Lighthouses



## FastTrax (Sep 29, 2020)

www.ibiblio.org/lighthouse/index.htm

www.unitedstateslighthouses.com

www.pharology.eu

www.uslhs.org

https://en.wikivoyage.org/wiki/lighthouses#q39715

www.us-lighthouses.com/all.php

www.lighthousefriends.com

https://alk.org.uk

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lighthouse

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_lighthouses


----------



## Keesha (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## FastTrax (Sep 30, 2020)

Excellent pix. North Country?


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 30, 2020)

https://dhtfitness.wordpress.com/2016/08/01/the-lighthouse-keeper/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lighthouse_keeper

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Lighthouse_Service

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Lighthouse_Board


----------



## Pappy (Sep 30, 2020)

I have several picture and figurines of lighthouses. This one is in my Florida room. I use to collect them, but they were overtaking the house.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 30, 2020)

Pappy said:


> I have several picture and figurines of lighthouses. This one is in my Florida room. I use to collect them, but they were overtaking the house.
> 
> View attachment 125191


Ditto here.  I also belonged to the lighthouse society for years.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 30, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Excellent pix. North Country?


Thx. Canada


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 30, 2020)

Here is a mighty little lighthouse on Lake Ontario in Oswego, N.Y.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 30, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> View attachment 125154
> 
> View attachment 125155
> 
> ...


Loved the Lighthouse Mystery!

And of course all of the other content, too!

Just love how thorough and interesting your video threads are, Fast!

Thank you for them!


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 30, 2020)

From my old stomping grounds ... Mentor Headlands  (Ohio)  ...  Lake Erie


----------



## jujube (Sep 30, 2020)

We were in an RV park in Maine on Passamaquoddy Bay.  I could see (and hear) three lighthouses from the end of the dock.  It was so beautiful when the fog would roll in and you could see the beams from the lighthouses and hear their horns.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 30, 2020)

This one is for you, Fast!


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 30, 2020)

Love them! Lots of photos of them in old albums. Favorites: Peggy’s Cove, Nova Scotia. Hatteras, North Carolina. They actually moved that one inland when it’s base was eroding away. Saw it before and after. Okracoke light on the island. I’m sure there were several more. I miss my traveling days.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> This one is for you, Fast!



Count Dracula taught many a teen how to give hickeys.


----------



## Tish (Oct 12, 2020)

At Nobby's Newcastle


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 12, 2020)

Tish said:


> At Nobby's Newcastle
> View attachment 127779
> View attachment 127780


Wow!

Those are beautiful pictures, Tish.

The water looks so inviting, even though I know better.


----------

